# Salmon and Turkey Leg (Picture)



## bryce (Jul 14, 2012)

We can't seem to stay away from the smoked salmon so we're at it again today. Overnight brine this time and less hickory and more apple (skipping the traditional alder for new tastes.) This wasn't a fresh salmon like we typically smoke so it will be interesting to see how it turns out.

In addition, i'm smoking my first turkey leg as well. I brined this overnight, then rubbed with a few different spices. So far so good. I stuck the thermometer in there, pulled it out and juices flowed. Brinning really works! Cooking at a steady 225-240. I'll hit it directly over hot coals soon to crisp the skin. Otherwise, it's not going to be pretty. I'm hoping the olive oil I rubbed on it really helps.

2 hrs in








Here it is finished (3 hrs)

Salmon rocked. We're loving it







Turkey leg was average. Despite brinning overnight and cooking for 3 hours, it just wasnt that flavorfull nor was it that tender. I'll have to keep working on them to perfect the leg. We do love how much meat there is on the leg. Definitely an extreme benefit of turkey.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking at the picture, if you see the 'bump' on the top of the end of the leg right where the bone starts, you can cut into it there and all at once remove the ligament structure, freeing the meat from it, vs. picking at it under each ligament; best done when the meat is hot; it should pull out of the meat as one unit.


----------



## bryce (Jul 22, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Looking at the picture, if you see the 'bump' on the top of the end of the leg right where the bone starts, you can cut into it there and all at once remove the ligament structure, freeing the meat from it, vs. picking at it under each ligament; best done when the meat is hot; it should pull out of the meat as one unit.



Thanks for the tip. We'll be taking another crack at the turkey leg soon.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep trying your legs, they are one of my fav's. I haven't tried Pops tip yet but I will next batch.

Here's a couple old & simple posts I made but I'll have to do a more recent one but these are winners.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-smoked-turkey-leg-qv-special-preview-picture

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119370/more-smoked-turkey-legs-pics


----------



## bryce (Jul 24, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Keep trying your legs, they are one of my fav's. I haven't tried Pops tip yet but I will next batch.
> 
> Here's a couple old & simple posts I made but I'll have to do a more recent one but these are winners.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, that really helps. Do you think the Morton Tender Quick does the trick and promotes tenderness? Your turkey legs look awesome. I really want to try another one (or few!) Next time i'll brine longer as well.

Ps, thoseguys - One question, how long did the shrimp take in your shrimp taco recipe? Also, what temp did you smoke at 225? How do you know when shrimp is done?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 25, 2012)

Salmon is a favorite of mine...I usually just marinade in Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce and smoke it! Turkey leg looks pretty good too. Nice job!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Thanks for the links, that really helps. Do you think the Morton Tender Quick does the trick and promotes tenderness? Your turkey legs look awesome. I really want to try another one (or few!) Next time i'll brine longer as well.
> 
> Ps, thoseguys - One question, how long did the shrimp take in your shrimp taco recipe? Also, what temp did you smoke at 225? How do you know when shrimp is done?


Morton's is a mixed cure with sugar and a little bit of salt. You could just use regular cure but MTQ works just fine for my turkey legs so I don't care to change it up. I haven't done legs without MTQ so I can't tell you how the two would compare but I can say the MTQ gives it the color and 'hammy' cured texture that I want. I will help break down the proteins a bit, as all cure does, so give it a try.

Shrimp -

"

_It's also pretty hard to mess up smoked shrimp. Grab a handful of your favorite spices(3-5) and toss them with the cleaned, wet shrimp in a bowl and smoke them at 275° for 30-40 minutes. I basically just keep an eye on them after 25 min to see how much they shrunk and if they look like they're drying out. I will cut one in half with a knife first to see if it's cooked and then judge how much more time they need. _

_Shrimp can absorb smoke pretty well so depending on your taste I'd be careful as to how much you expose your shrimp to smoke._

_I smoked mine for 25 min and cooked without smoke for another 15-20 but I'm at 5,000 elevation so my cooking time is longer then if you're closer to sea level._

"

I cook a lot of shrimp and I just eyeball or can tell by the amount of 'give' they have when I press on them when they're done. I'm sure someone can give you a safe IT but shrimp are pretty easy to know when they're done and very easy to overcook.


SmokinHusker said:


> Salmon is a favorite of mine...I usually just marinade in Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce and smoke it! Turkey leg looks pretty good too. Nice job!


I'll have to try that. Because of you, SmokinHusker, I just ordered me some Yoshida's. :)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 25, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Thanks for the links, that really helps. Do you think the Morton Tender Quick does the trick and promotes tenderness?



It's definitely not a meat tenderizer!

About the only thing that Tender Quick has got going for it is convenience because it's available at many supermarkets.
Problem is it's super expensive, Cure#1 is a much better deal and you'll have better control over salt content.

~Martin


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 25, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's definitely not a meat tenderizer!
> About the only thing that Tender Quick has got going for it is convenience because it's available at many supermarkets.
> Problem is it's super expensive, Cure#1 is a much better deal and you'll have better control over salt content.
> ~Martin


DDF hit it. It's very convenient and I decided to buy like 5 bags once so now I can't let it go to waste. I have like a lb or two of cure #1 too so I should be set for a few months :)

Like any cure, it does help retain moisture that is lost during cooking/smoking, especially if you wet brine your meat.


----------



## capntrip (Jul 25, 2012)

careful with the salmon and giving it out. I have people bringing me salmon now wanting me to smoke it for them


----------



## bryce (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thoseguys26*
> Shrimp -
> 
> "
> ...


Cha Chang. Thanks Buddy. My wife and I are going to follow your shrimp taco recipe this saturday. We're pretty excited to give it a shot. Looks righ up our alley.


----------



## bryce (Jul 25, 2012)

capntrip said:


> careful with the salmon and giving it out. I have people bringing me salmon now wanting me to smoke it for them


HA! I'm giving some out tomorrow..lol


----------

